# What other golf websites?



## Shagy (Apr 19, 2006)

My dad was looking for some good golf sites, so I was wondering does anyone have any to recommend?


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

www.golf.com is in my favorites. Otherwise, I'm also new to golf.


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok, here are a few good instructional sites that I recommend:


http://www.golftipsmag.com/ – A good all around site for golf tips, with instructions on every part of play, equipment help and even video lessons.


http://www.tomsgolftips.com/ – Another good all around site that gives you some help on the common problems golfers face. Includes a large section for links to helpful golf products.


http://www.learnaboutgolf.com/ – A great site that explains everything a beginner would need to know. Also includes helpful drills and tips for everyone.


http://www.golfreview.com/ – One of the largest and best equipment review sites I could find, useful if you are looking into buying new gear. Also gives you the option of purchasing online.


http://www.golftracker.com/ – This site seems to me like one of the best ways to keep track of all of your golf stats and monitor your progress.


http://www.leadbetterinteractive.com/ – While it’s not free, this looks like one of the best instructional DVD’s out there. (Note: I have not actually used this product.)


Hope that helped.


----------



## ebittner (Apr 18, 2006)

Here are a few I like 
http://www.golfweb.com/
http://pgatour.com
and
http://www.golfonline.com/

I also hope that may help you


----------

